
These Tech Men Were Accused Of Past Sexual Misconduct. They All Have New Jobs. - radmuzom
https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/ryanmac/tech-men-accused-sexual-misconduct-new-jobs-metoo
======
luckylion
"Tech Men" (all) vs "These Men" (some). Weird change in the headline.

